# windows start-problem und notebook-problem



## ohrfond (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Ich besitze seit ca. einen halben Jahr das Sony Vaio VGN-A115B Notebook. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, doch ein Problem habe ich, welches sehr entscheidend ist: Ich kann das Laufwerk nur öffnen, wenn ich mich im Windows befinde (und da meine ich wirklich nur das Windows, das dabei war). Das ist aber glaube ich nicht nur bei meinen Notebook. Das große Problem liegt darin, dass ich kein Linux etc. installieren kann und auch nicht den  Computer mit Windows Xp Professional. Das allergrößte Problem aber, mit dem ich jetzt kämpfe: Ich habe schon einmal Linux installiert gehabt, da hat aber das Laufwerk nicht funktioniert also hab ich die Partition wieder unter Windows gelöscht. Neu gestartet und nichts geht mehr: 
Folgende steht beim starten: 
GNU GRUB version 0.95 (635 lower / 522496k upper memory)

[ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename.]

grub>


Natürlich könnte ich den Computer neu aufsetzen oder so, aber ich kann das Laufwerk nicht öffnen.

Ich bitte um dringende Hilfe oder Lösungen, ohne nirgendwelchen Datenverlust (Windows und alles müsste noch oben sein, nur lasst es sich nicht automatisch starten)

LG CS


----------



## TanTe (11. Dezember 2004)

Dein Problem ist ganz einfach im MBR befindet sich GRUB der Bootmanager von Linux
 . dieser kann aber nicht mer auf seine Configuration zurueckgreifen (die hast du ja geloescht) befindet sich normal in /boot/grub/..... 

   Beheben kannst du das Problem indem du 
   1) Startdisk`s f. XP an anderem Rechner erstellen.
   2) Schlaepptop mit Startdisk`s Booten und bei Windows Sitzung anmelden.
   3) Befehl FIXMBR eintippen.
   4) Reboot, fertig.

  EDIT:  ich hoffe du hast auch ein Diskettenlaufwerk!

 Ansonsten solltest du dich mal mit den grub-befehen beschaeftigen. Damit kann man das windows auch booten (frag mich nicht wie) und dann FIXMBR machen.


----------



## ohrfond (11. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe zwar kein Diskettenlaufwerk, aber eigentlich müsste es auch funktionieren, wenn man die Startdisketten auf einen USB-stick kopiert und beim BIOS "Removable Device" einstellt.
Ich danke für die Lösung!


----------

